# Curborough Sprint Day Update Pg4 - CAN ANY1 MAKE NEXT WEEK?!



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

There seems to be alot of people asking for more info about trackdays, but not much happening at the mo. With this in mind I thought I'd see who was really interested.

The suggestion in the TTOC thread was culborough. £700 for the afternoon.

It's only a small sprint circuit, but I think with the right group of people it could be a good laugh.

I appreciate this isn't the same as doing castle combe, but it looks to have good run off areas (it's in a field) and doesn't look to have any armco. It's one car at a time, so no collisions so maybe this would negate the need to worry about insurance.

I figure if we could get a group going, like we had at Santapod, with some healthy competition about best sprint time it could be great fun, relatively cheap and alot safer than a proper trackday.

Videos below and plenty more on youtube.

Who would be interested?

*With 15 people it would work out at only about £50 for the afternoon. *

Possible Attendees - date etc pending

Hark
Phodge
Daz - He hasn't been online yet, but needs a chance to win back some respect after santapod?
Paul (Scouse) 
Mark (Conlechi) 
Jon (p7 TTj) 
Charlie
Sam (Gizmo)
Sheldon (Bikerz)
Daz
Tony Rigby
Sav
Si (QS) - DO you want adding?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I used to drive there and also marshall events for a different car club and I can say that it was great fun


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Interested, depending on date etc.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I might be up for this also Matt mate 

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , me too Matt 

Mark


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Any idea about dates?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

SimonQS said:


> Any idea about dates?


Not a scooby do. For me it would have to be at least a month before or after the Italy trip tbh.

I'm just seeing if there are 10 ppl + to make it worth inquiring further about dates etc.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice idea - looks like a great way to play in a safe environment. Although it's a little out of my way I'm afraid. Maybe next time.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice choice of track too, I remember going to see the Ferrari owners club there years ago, because its not too high speed, its more technical and less chance of a huge crash.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im in! Would love combe as only down the road and Ive had many many laps round it!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Mr Hark,

What a great idea ! Count me in, just depending on the date thats all.

Far better than 1/4 runs for me ! Cadwell Park is a nice track to.

LEGO


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Guys, the videos are taken from Curborough, which is a small track just of the A38 near Burton on Trent


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Rewind !

Hark, I have just watch the videos. The track is a little small. Shall I bring my 500cc Go Kart instead ?

LEGO


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Put me down Matthew  obviously it does depend upon date and cost, but I like the sound of it.

Charlie


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

lego man said:


> The track is a little small. Shall I bring my 500cc Go Kart instead ?
> 
> LEGO


A Pedal Car is even smaller :!:  :lol: 
http://www.pedalcars.info/events/circui ... curborough


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

how funny is that web site? do people really take part in this ? 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Would be up for this one depending on dates.

Have fancied doing a track day for some time but as I think Rich (rusty) has said on another post its always been the cost of trackday insurance on top of the cost of the day that has put me off before.

Dont know what others are thinking on this but with the grass run off areas and only one car on the track at one time, I dont see the need for insurance now?

Will keep checking back for dates etc Hark.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm happy to look at other bigger tracks, but figured for many people this might be a first time.

My reasoning was:

It will be relatively cheap
It will be lower risk 
You might not need insurance (only 1 car at a time)

If I price up combe or similar.

It will be alot more expensive 
Much higher risk (armco/other cars/smaller run off/higher speed)
And you'll prob want to add insurance cost.

I would never go round combe without insurance, but I probablly would around here.

I'll add possible names. 
It does look small but there are videos of catarhams, a GT3 and scoobys doing the track. All of which are quicker than my car.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hark,

One person at a time ??? Common man !

Will still come along for the crack, but you can hardly call it a track day?

What about this track, not to fast but more of a challenge.






Trust me its worth an extra 50 quid plus insurance.......

LEGO


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Curborough is a sprint track, so single run one car at a time and set a time for your run. Personally for me it doesn't appeal, I like to have a session on a track and every lap try to get better at each corner without doing one lap then waiting my turn again.

But as above really, any more conventional tracks are going to be more expensive, but then I'd rather pay that bit more for a full trackday than something like Curborough. Personal opinion tho of course.

We (the TTOC) looked at Curborough last year after a suggestion from Dani about it being a lot cheaper, but still didn't think there would be enough interest. If there is tho then we'll be more than happy to organise, taking the money via the club shop to save any individual having to sort that out. So I'm keeping an eye on this thread to see how it goes.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd probably be up for this... was actually considering a "run what you brung" at oulton park (although the next one is a week today :? 9th feb) this works out at £20 for 20mins track time, which to me isn't too bad... also be good for gaining some laps under belts....

thinking of finding another day later on in the year for the NW'rs as a day out... who ever wants to run can... those who don't can watch... only downside is that these are on weekdays....

but yeah would still be up for this hark... if they day is april or after italy  (not gonna manage it in march)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Go on then :roll: if i must and Tony i would be interested in the oulton park one also. 

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Curborough is a sprint track, so single run one car at a time and set a time for your run. Personally for me it doesn't appeal, I like to have a session on a track and every lap try to get better at each corner without doing one lap then waiting my turn again.
> 
> But as above really, any more conventional tracks are going to be more expensive, but then I'd rather pay that bit more for a full trackday than something like Curborough. Personal opinion tho of course.
> 
> We (the TTOC) looked at Curborough last year after a suggestion from Dani about it being a lot cheaper, but still didn't think there would be enough interest. If there is tho then we'll be more than happy to organise, taking the money via the club shop to save any individual having to sort that out. So I'm keeping an eye on this thread to see how it goes.


May I suggest that if it does come off to take money up front to make sure all costs are covered. As I was Club Audi's treasurer I know that they always made a loss with Curborough track day :? [the old thing that everyone was very enthusiastic at first and then didn't turn up]

Also, the track is always very well subscribed in summer. To get a summer date you would need to book now for 2011, or go for Spring/Autumn/Winter dates.

As for track insurance: non of the CA drivers ever had any track insurance for Curborough and we were our own marshalls too.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Well there are 12 names down there. Would Gaz be interested Daz?

If I don't get enough I could try edition 38 as well to make up the numbers? 
Ideally I'd like just TTs or people who have come with them.

I figured we do a small sprint track like this and if it's it's a success, we book something bigger down the line?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Matt it wouldnt be hard to get more people im sure. I have a mate with an R32 and an ibiza that would be in, im sure others do too. Make people pay a deposit would work to stop people bailing out. I would run this and combe with no insurance knowing there were only TTOC on the track. If you want any help organising then feel free to PM me, the reason I say this is Im at combe all day friday if you would like me to do some asking face to face?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I will ask Gaz would it be a good idea to say do 2-3 runs each at a time so that engine brakes and tyres are wormed up just a thought.

DAZ


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

An Audi club are having a track day at Curborough on Saturday the 24th of April and if they do not have enough club members they are opening it up to non members for a charge of £40. I'm sure though even if they have enough people on the track they won't turn anyone down, especially if they make another £40. Might be worth meeting up and convoying in to watch, it starts in the afternoon at about one o'Clock.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

audimad said:


> An Audi club are having a track day at Curborough on Saturday the 24th of April and if they do not have enough club members they are opening it up to non members for a charge of £40. I'm sure though even if they have enough people on the track they won't turn anyone down, especially if they make another £40. Might be worth meeting up and convoying in to watch, it starts in the afternoon at about one o'Clock.


Got a link?

I will also email Curborough about possible dates.

I think with the people listed plus a few mates we easily have enough to make it £50 a head. 
I'll enquire about possible weekend dates


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Try www.club-audi.co.uk, not a very good site and i can't find any info to the track day.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

MATT.

Sounds good, may be interested as well as long as dates/times ok.

SAV..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> Got a link?


You need to ring Malcolm Gulliver on 01527 872 176, Matt.

Greetings from me when you talk to him


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I think that the more people who can be encouraged to track their cars the better; the difference between
'fast road' driving and what you can experience on a track is amazing and an inexpensive afternoon at Curborough
would be an excellent taster. I would recommend tuition if it could be arranged - it makes a massive difference!

I've done about 70+ track days on 12 UK race circuits and tbh the format of this event is not for me any more.

For about the same price I would ALSO recommend this http://www.carlimits.com/script/viewEve ... ldactivity

You will learn amongst other things, how to corner your car on (and beyond :roll: ) the limit
and it certainly saved my bacon when my brake servo failed whilst approaching Quarry Corner at Castle Combe
a couple of weeks after doing the course.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Appreciate the input. I agree that I reckon it will be a fun taster session, and a enjoyable day.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Hark, in reply to your pm asking about the 'Car Limits' days, I thought I would post this for all.

They have all kinds of variants at different prices.

I went on a four car day with one shared instructor which cost about £200 for the whole day.
We took our own cars (Mine, a Caterham, an Elise & some kind of Clio 'Sport' ).

They sometimes do days with their own cars. It's more money but there's no wear and tear on your car (mainly tyre wear), however, I think that it's your own car that you want/need to learn how to control.

The more entrants, the cheaper the day but I don't know how many instructors they supply for however many entrants they have.

IIRC It's cheaper in the winter and bad weather IMO would not spoil the day (as it does for me on a track day).

The instructor goes out with you one at a time.
So three people have to watch initially but once you've had your turn with him, you practice what he showed you whilst he teaches each of the others, and then he gets back to you again, and so on all day.

At the end of the day he set out a coned course and with him driving, he timed our four different cars and noted the difference in lap times.
He then sent us out one at a time (we all took one of the other drivers as passengers)
and then he compared our lap times.

Their phone number is 01279 874797 and I'm sure they might do a Club Deal.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi

I've just emailed asking for dates and availability. Hopefully will post up some possible dates tomorrow.

I'll need 15 definites to make it doable at £50 each.

If we get more then the price would hopefully drop a bit, if there aren't 10 then it becomes more expensive.

I will open this up to friends of TT drivers as well. I'll ask my brother if he wants to bring his mini, Sheldon's mates etc.

All welcome.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice one Matt

keep us posted 

Mark


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a thought but why we dont restrict the numbers a little, ie the first 15 @ £50 as opposed to getting the numbers us to only slightly reduce the cost. The response from most at the moment is £50 is ok and that way we should all be TT's as well.

That way we all get a decent amount of track time, particularly if some people are travelling a distance to the event.

Liked also the idea posted earlier on this thread about us maybe doing runs of 3 laps each, that way again more time spent driving and less changing over and doing only small one lap runs.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

p7 TTj said:


> Just a thought but why we dont restrict the numbers a little, ie the first 15 @ £50 as opposed to getting the numbers us to only slightly reduce the cost. The response from most at the moment is £50 is ok and that way we should all be TT's as well.
> 
> That way we all get a decent amount of track time, particularly if some people are travelling a distance to the event.
> 
> Liked also the idea posted earlier on this thread about us maybe doing runs of 3 laps each, that way again more time spent driving and less changing over and doing only small one lap runs.


On the plan below, if you take the green hairpin it creates a loop so you could do 2-3 laps and time that instead of doing one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fradley is adverse camber and interesting at speed


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How about this?

http://www.pistonheads.com/TVR/default. ... ryId=13223

£99

I might do both tbh?

I'll arrange curborough for folks, but Bedford novice day for £99 looks a bargain.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

*Guy has emailed me back..... :?

Only date available in March or April:

April 4th

Price would be approx £50 each

Easter Saturday I believe. *

For me this isn't a problem, but I figure it could be for some people.

*They will also do full or halfdays on a weekday.

Half day weekday is limited to 5cars max and would cost £270. (£54 each)

Thoughts?*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

4th is fine for me... so is weekdays in that month also... but upto april is a no go'er for me...if it is weekdays whats wrong with a full day session (with 10 cars) = 2x half days i'm not fussy for £4...


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well done Matt i will check with the boss. 

DAZ


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Matt,

Easter Saturday could be a problem for me  , would prefer the weekday half day (or as Tony suggests full day for 10 cars if possible).

If most opt for Easter Saturday I would try and jiggle Easter plans around, but couldnt guarantee at this stage?

I guess the guy confirmed that 15 on a saturday wouldnt be a problem, as if they restrict to say 10 that puts the cost up from £50 to £70?

Will keep my on on the thread to see what gets decided.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Weekend max is 35 cars.

Could do a full day weekday but only drivers cars allowed no spectators. I'll ask and see how set in stone the 5 car rule is.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Matt,

Thats good that we can do 35 cars max but I guess it's a balance between bringing the cost down for some people but also giving others enough track time.

I still think if we are going weekend date then your initial idea of first 15 cars is a good one, the cost is reasonable at £50 and we should all still have enough time out on the track, particularly if as suggested we do maybe 3 laps at a time each.

Big difference between the £700 for a 1/2 day at weekend to the same 1/2 day in the week at only £270! I know they restrict to five cars but perhaps we could book a morning and afternoon sesssion on the same day?

Anyway mate will leave you to sort things out, im really looking forward to this event , lets hope I can make it.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Registering my interest on this one folks. Keep me posted


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think there is enough interest for the 4th without me asking on edition 38 etc?

Anyone wanna give me a next step??


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

count me in for this day.

Sounds great!! Keep me posted

brucey


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

brucey1985 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> count me in for this day.
> 
> ...


on the 4th or not mate?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Any other date options Matt ?

Perhaps a bit later in the year ?

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll ask tomorrow.

Trouble is after that it's the Italy trip and then your in to the show season.

I'll try to get some possible dates early summer.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Just another thought, i guess if we did 2 or 3 weekday events that covered all that was interested, then I guess for similar money £54 as opposed to £50 we get alot more track time each, if its restricted to only 5 for a half day weekday session.

Matt, might still be worth checking if they would do a full week day, albeit maybe restricted to 5 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon.

If they did, the five nearest people could possibly do the morning session, whilst the other five travelled down for the afternoon session.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok guys I can get the track next week Wed/Thur or Fri. All day. £55 each

10 cars max. 5 morning 5 afternoon, but can all come down whenever. As many runs as you like.

Obviously this is short notice, but only need 5 cars to go ahead or 10 for the full day so who could make one of these days?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Matt,

Thats a great price and its good that we can do 10 of us over the day with alot of tracktime.

However its to short notice for me, as im self employed with jobs already booked for next week. Normally being self employed means im flexible with working hours and can book my future work around something like this. However when ive worked booked in as you will appreciate I need to take it. 

If you cant fill at such short notice I would still be interested in doing this at a future date with a bit more notice.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry, can't make a week day. 

Thanks for all the effort you have put in trying to organise this. I appreciate the amount of work involved, just sorry it hasn't worked out...


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'm off work that Friday but I've just got to much to do mate sorry.

DAZ


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , too short notice for me , i can normally wangle a week day off as well but too much on next week Matt

hope we can get something sorted for this 

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Yep , too short notice for me , i can normally wangle a week day off as well but too much on next week Matt
> 
> hope we can get something sorted for this
> 
> Mark


Think we are struggling now tbh.

All the weekends are booked up for most of the year. As most people can't seem to make next week (understandable), Easter is fully booked and May half term is Italy.

Only thing I can think of would be Summer hols, 1st week. So somewhere near 25th July or there about. Would have to be a weekday though.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> So somewhere near 25th July or there about. Would have to be a weekday though.


Matt, just a quicky:
remeber that it is EvenTT10 on 18th July. Perhaps it's a good idea to leave a few weeks' gap there to give people a chance to do both?

And well done for going to sort Curborough; I know from experience that you need to book a long time ahead of the actual day you want: as much as 1 year ahead!

Perhaps Jeff's (audimad) idea to tag onto Club Audi's do is worth considering?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

As said in PM cant make as car in bits. Weekday is fine wih me just need more notice. Sorry


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

No chance for me making it next week...

Between work and dissertation i just can't do it at the mo... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

End of march onwards i can do !!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ur at uni and can afford all these mods Tony?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Ur at uni and can afford all these mods Tony?


ah matey... only at uni one day a week.. don't worry i am a worker.. last year of degree though now... after 8years of doing studies and working at this place. i'll finally be progressing to a 5day week... (until i find another course to do (NEBOSH construction health & safety)) LOL :lol: :lol: what experience and courses all look good on a CV :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah ok. Me too I do 1 day at uni and rest at work (same as mrs)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Ah ok. Me too I do 1 day at uni and rest at work (same as mrs)


Best way to do it 

All these students with degree's in "Art" working at Mcdonalds... it's terrible.. would recommend to any youngster to get a job behind them and then go for it... best of both worlds... money is coming in and you still get part of the social life... much better than coming out of uni with 25k of debt before you've even started looking for a job... 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ok. Me too I do 1 day at uni and rest at work (same as mrs)
> ...


Totally disagree. Go away, live away from home and enjoy the student life for a few years.

Day students don't have a clue what real university life is like.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Totaly agree that day students dont have a clue. But your missing the point I belive Matt. We have money to buy nice cars and live without fear of debt.

Saying all this I might be going full time next year :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Totaly agree that day students dont have a clue. But your missing the point I belive Matt. We have money to buy nice cars and live without fear of debt.
> 
> Saying all this I might be going full time next year :roll: :lol:


But I'm doing the car thing now? You can't go back and do uni. :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Well if I save enough I hope I can keep hold of her


----------

